# "How To" for making some sand spikes



## redfish maniac

Does anyone have some good instructions for making rod-holders / sand spikes for surf fishing.

Most of ones I see are PVC......but not sure how long they should be or what diameter PVC pipe to buy.

And then of course.......they are usually cut at an angle on the sand side to sink down deep to properly hold the rod upright and sturdy.

Any advise / step-by-step instructions would be appreciated.


----------



## Zoomie Juice

Everyone makes theirs different. Ive seen them long, big, short, little, etc. Here is what "I" do...

Buy a 5' piece of PVC at Lowe's for $5 (appx.)

I use 1 1/2" but I also use cork handle rods. If you use those big 15' telephone poles you may want to go with 2".

I cut the 5' piece of PVC in half at a 45 degree angle and now I have 2 spikes.

I then put a coupling on the end for hammering on. It also adds a bezel to the top of the spike making it a little easier to get the rods in.

I prefer 2 1/2' spikes as the are easier to move around. I see many people with 5 footers though to get thier rods a little higher. 

Note: I recommend always pounding them in with a rubber mallet. Iv'e seen too many poles get pulled in by reds/rays because the spikes were just pushed into the sand.


----------



## sleepyluke

What type of "coupling" do you use? I also use the pvc and will be headed down in less than a month, and hope I still get to fish?


----------



## Zoomie Juice

Forgive my ignorance in the technicalities of PVC... I am not a plumber. I mispoke earlier. It is technically not a coupling... it is a bushing. I dont know what the difference is but I found a pic similar to the ones that Iuse. The concept is similar though. I mainly just want something to slide over the top of the spike to protect the PVC from hammering as well as angling the sharp edges to "guide" my rod handle into the spike. Attached is the pic. Sorry I dont know how to imbed the pic so it just shows up.


----------



## Fishermon

forget about the pvc pipe....if you are a serious surf fisherman you may wanna get in touch with choppedliver (PFFF member) he'll hook you up with a set of sand spikes that will last youa life time.


----------



## Murphy's Law




----------



## Murphy's Law

> *Zoomie Juice (24/05/2010)* Sorry I dont know how to imbed the pic so it just shows up.


Here ya go.... <a href="http://orangebeachfishingforum.com/Topic1561.aspx">http://orangebeachfishingforum.com/Topic1561.aspx</a>


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *Fishermon (24/05/2010)*forget about the pvc pipe....if you are a serious surf fisherman you may wanna get in touch with choppedliver (PFFF member) he'll hook you up with a set of sand spikes that will last youa life time.


+1 on this. He makes very nice and long lasting spikes.


----------



## Sailor50

I like to use the taller ones as it keeps the line up as you will have people (tourist, etc) trying to walk under it. Also, just easier to get to the rod for me and keeps the line out of the close-in waves.

I alway get a 10' section of 1 1/2" pvc (Sched 40) and cut it in half at approximately a 60 degree angle (just goes in the sand easier)

Get you a small 2" long bolt and drill a hole about 1 1/2' below the top for it so the bottom of the rod sits on it. (Put your rod handle up to the end to get a better measurement, you want to reel above the top). I usually put a S hook or something on the bolt too so I can hang stuff from it (towel, lean the sand flea rake on, etc)

You can flare the top by heating it with a propane torch, then, when it gets soft, shove a beer bottle into it to what ever flare you want. 

And for sure you want to hammer in the spike, rubber mallet, wood mallet, etc. And keep your drag loose, just a matter of time before a big redfish takes it on a ride - I've lost 2 rods that way.


----------

